# Ideas for valentines day, school kids project.



## kibodwin (Nov 24, 2014)

Hello,
I have about 8 140x7x2CM planks of pine from an old ikea futon. I would like to make something simple the kids in the local school can decorate for valentines day and give to their parents as gifts.
The only thing I can think of is a hart shaped tea light thing they can paint. I dont like the idea of candles as the wood could burn. I saw some simple car shapes but this is not very romantic!!
I have a small hobby router with a recently made router table adaptor for my old workmate. I have also got some simple power tools (drill, jigsaw, sander).
Anyone with other simple and safe ideas?
=)


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Bodwin.........try a google search for woodworking plans for beginners, or maybe easy woodworking projects. Also, there's a craft auction site (kind of like ebay), that has a lot of "cute" stuff that would appeal to Moms. You might get some ideas there. It's https://www.etsy.com/

Type woodworking into the search box to narrow the results.


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

You could go with your heart idea and use battery operated tea lights. You'd find them in craft stores.


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

The Winfield catalogs have a lot of simple seasonal stuff in them. Warning: once you get on their mailing list you will get catalogs forever. lol


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

No worries about the tealight... if you have a Dollar Store or Dollar Tree around, they have the battery operated tea lights that would go well in those.



kibodwin said:


> Hello,
> I have about 8 140x7x2CM planks of pine from an old ikea futon. I would like to make something simple the kids in the local school can decorate for valentines day and give to their parents as gifts.
> The only thing I can think of is a hart shaped tea light thing they can paint. I dont like the idea of candles as the wood could burn. I saw some simple car shapes but this is not very romantic!!
> I have a small hobby router with a recently made router table adaptor for my old workmate. I have also got some simple power tools (drill, jigsaw, sander).
> ...


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Bodwin is in Belgium so I don't know what is available.

But, we use the battery operated t light style candles and they work just fine...and safe too.


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

Garyk said:


> The Winfield catalogs have a lot of simple seasonal stuff in them. Warning: once you get on their mailing list you will get catalogs forever. lol


I'll be testing that. I had to go check out their site, and of course I found plans to order. My wife will have a new addition to one of her flower gardens.


----------



## kibodwin (Nov 24, 2014)

Thank you all for the replies, the electric tea light idea is great but as said I am not sure where to get them here. I would also prefer to use what I have available. The Idea I have in mind is some simple heart shapes cut out on the bandsaw and routed the edge. I would have them on a small dowel and a base. The kids an paint them or stick a picture on them. They should be quick and easy to make. I am also looking at pintrest but better ideas are coming from the instrucatbles site. I will stick with the simple heart shapes on a stick idea unless I find something better!
again thank you for the responses, it is appreciated.
=)


----------

